# Duff's 2nd Paludarium 12x12x18: Plants Only



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Had to try my hand at a new tank. I have a 37g in the works but it is taking a lot longer then I anticipated as I changed directions halfway through! So to give myself a break on the big tank I picked up another 12x12x18 tank. I ended up with an amazing deal on the new tank from my local fish store that tried their hand at selling exo terra's but gave up giving me a great deal for $40.

The new project will be for water plants, moss and small vines and orchids - I need to make a few vines or find a bit of wood but so far it's what I had envisioned. I did not take photos of the build and now regret it but not much I can do now. 

I started testing the water flow/Filter and am very happy with it. I drilled this tank and added a small internal filter that is hidden behind the rock on the bottom. The cord to the filter comes out just above the horizontal rocks. I sealed the cord hole with GS so no dirt or other things can escape. If I lower the water I can pull the cord and filter out of the tank from the front. 

The water flows out the right side cave and in through a section on the far left. There is just enough room to pull the filter out, clean it and tuck it back away. I have a piece of poret foam holding back the substrate in front of the filter. This way the filter sits on the bottom of the tank and the outflow is just below the water line. I thought about this one for the last 2 months and think I finally ended up with a well set up water feature. 

The background is two tree fern panels siliconed to the back and then the sides are titebond III and peat. I created a 4 inch planting area in the very back with EcoWeb supported by the stone (used GS to adhere it to the back of the stone and then a bit of egg crate along the back wall. The EcoWeb is about 2 inches above the water line so I should have good drainage this time around. 

Once the Tank settled in a bit I will be adding plants - most likely tomorrow. The orchids in their now are too big for the tank but was a convenient place to put the for now.

What do you think? 



















Substrate, Filter and water up and running!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

The bottom has held up and I figured out the flow finally. So I planted it today. I think some of the plants will get moved and I still need to find some wood for the back section (or vines) but at least the plants are in.




























My favorite emersed plant!









Plant names









I have more vine cuttings but decided it was best to let it settle for a few days. It finally looks a bit more alive.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

That tank looks super awesome! I'm subscribed. Looking forward to seeing it grow out.

Are you thinking of getting any critters for it? Maybe a newt or salimander, just a thought.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Great plants Duff!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Kevin and Devin! 

Kevin, no live stock planned as the water area is so small, probably a few shrimp and snails.

I do plan on adding more emersed plants in the lower section but need to find some foam or such to attach them to. For now trying to leave it alone and let the plants settle in. Hurry up and wait!


----------

